# Belfast - Dublin - Belfast



## LarryDuff (25 Jun 2012)

Got talked into doing the Belfast Dublin Maracycle at the weekend. 108 down on the Saturday and 108 mile back on Sunday. 
Saturday was very very tough. We were into a cold stiff headwind all the way down and there were quite a lot of hills in the last third of the route. I and the lads I did it with were all knackered when we arrived and I was having severe doubts as to whether I could do it all again the next day.
However come Sunday morning I felt a lot better, the sun was in and out and it a bit warmer. Also we knew now what we had to do.
We really enjoyed the way back and did the return journey in about 3/4 of an hour less than the 1st day.
I had only got my bike in February and the furthest I had done before was 70 miles so I was well pleased that the weekend went ok.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2012)

Well done for the first day - extra congratulations for doing it again the next day!


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jun 2012)

Funny, I drove from Belfast to Dublin on Saturday but I guess you were on the old road. Well done BTW no mean feat.


----------



## Rob500 (28 Jun 2012)

Fantastic LarryDuff. Brilliant acheivement.


----------

